# 4 Sevens (Lithium Primary) Moonlight Runtime Test



## Darvis (Sep 9, 2010)

And now for the next installment of: "I'm going to watch the grass grow over the next few (many) weeks and see what time will tell us."

Here's my latest test... At 2pm ET today, I fired up 2 tactical UI XP-E R2 Quarks and for extra added kicks: a AAA ReVo (no real moonlight mode on this one)

One of the Quarks is a single AA, the other, a 2xAA.

*Update:* And now, a 1x123 courtesy of Scout24 running on a Surefire primary. Thanks Scout!! :bow: (Test concluded, see results below)
*Update: *Amigafan is also running an XP-G on a SAFT 14500 lithium primary. Thanks Amigafan!!

*The AA and AAA lights are running on Energizer lithium primaries (L91 Ultimates).*

Why lithium primaries you ask? 

Here's my rationale. After the last test, it became clear to me that the practical runtimes of these lights are far beyond most (repeat, most) anyone's needs.

We already know that a single alkaleak will get you close to 475 hours in moonlight, and covers most everyone's likely scenario: Storm= power out= I need a light, oh, here's what half used alkaline bulk pack I have in the junk drawer.

The rest of us most likely use the NiMh chemistry for EDC needs and we also know that they can do ~300 hrs.

(See those results here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/288379)

That leaves (and thus forms the basis of this test) the survivalist, the serious distance hiker and the rest of us BOB fanatics looking for long term, stable storage combined with lightweight and super stored energy in a primary: enter the lithiums

Yes, the SAFT primaries look mighty exciting, but they are ~5 bucks each and are not exactly available at you local super market or camping/hiking store

As with the last test (and based on how long that one went) I'll check the lights @ roughly 12 hour intervals and make updates here ~every 24 hours as I expect this to be a long one at the tail end when that 2xAA just keeps going and going.

I'll also update if anything changes... 

Hope you enjoy this one as well folks, I'll get some pictures up later.

As with the last test, I also wanted to note (based on the recent banner warning against shilling) that I am running these tests for my own knowledge and to share with others in this forum. These were lights purchased with my own money for my personal use and I am in no way endorsing ANY brand of light, battery, accessory or dealer. Any of my opinions in this thread are my own, and you, as a reader, are free to form your own conclusions about the data presented here.


Regards,
Darvis

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Results
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Preon ReVo 1xAAA (Energizer Ultimate Lithium Primary) *~82 hours continuous to off *@ .90v

Preon ReVo 1xAAA (Duraloop NiMh) *43.5 hours continuous to off *@ .89v (Test courtesy of Beacon of Light :wave

Quark 1xAA (Energizer Ultimate Lithium Primary) *~336 hours (14 days) continuous to off* @ .40v


----------



## guiri (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: 4 Sevens (lithium) Moonlight Runtime Test*

:rock:


----------



## edc3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Looking forward to the results. Thanks!


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 9, 2010)

Here is some competition for you :nana:: 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=132584














p.s. not really but similar in thought process.


----------



## tandem (Sep 9, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> Here is some competition for you :nana::
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=132584



It's just hard to read a book by the light of a locator blinky beacon


----------



## Art (Sep 9, 2010)

I just received my Quark 123 R5... I would test it too but I would not be able to use it for 15days? lol That too much!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 9, 2010)

Three cheers for you, Darvis. You're answering the questions many of us have had a long time.

I'll nominate you to receive the "Roy's Runtime Trophy" to honor your work and that of the late Roy.

Geoff


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 9, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing how this goes. Kudos to you, Darvis, for setting this up.

Regards

Harry


----------



## scout24 (Sep 9, 2010)

You, Sir, have more patience than I. I will, however, cheerlead from here!!! Can't wait to see the end result...


----------



## wyager (Sep 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: Here's to not being able to use the light for almost two months! :nana:


----------



## guiri (Sep 9, 2010)

Yall act like it's the only light you have... :devil:


----------



## Art (Sep 9, 2010)

guiri said:


> Yall act like it's the only light you have... :devil:



No! But in my case its the last one that arrived... and you know how it is :naughty:


----------



## guiri (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep


----------



## scout24 (Sep 9, 2010)

If I may hijack- Art- I totally understand your new-light predicament. I looked at wantsusa's excellent, recently stickied thread over in the marketplace, and didn't see a 1x123 Quark run. If Darvis doesen't mind the company, I'll give up a SF primary to science and the advancement of Ye Olde Low Level... Awaiting your blessing, Darvis. Say the word, and I'll fire one (123) up.


----------



## guiri (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he won't mind as he's totally into the benefit of other CPF'ers so I say go fer it and let him beat me if he has to 

Haven't had a spankin' in a looooong time... :whoopin:


----------



## wantsusa (Sep 9, 2010)

That would be cool Scout24 hehe, I still have to go through some of selfbuilts tests and put info for the highs/mediums. 

I think these last couple months people have really gotten into the lows, especially with the tests started with AAA run times, which we then prodded Darvis to start the AA run time tests!

Thanks to everyone who has participated so far, and I hope lots more do so as well, would be great to have a full testimonial/testing page for ALL the 4Sevens products!

Keep it up guys, this is FUN!


----------



## Burgess (Sep 9, 2010)

to Darvis --

:wow::goodjob::thanks:



One point of clarification:

These Energizer Lithium batteries are the *L91 (Ultimate)* ones ? ? ?

:candle:
_


----------



## cave dave (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm hoping they are the "Advanced" since I bought a ton of them at the Lowes clearance price.


----------



## Darvis (Sep 9, 2010)

scout24 said:


> If I may hijack- Art- I totally understand your new-light predicament. I looked at wantsusa's excellent, recently stickied thread over in the marketplace, and didn't see a 1x123 Quark run. If Darvis doesen't mind the company, I'll give up a SF primary to science and the advancement of Ye Olde Low Level... Awaiting your blessing, Darvis. Say the word, and I'll fire one (123) up.


 
Heck yeah!!! Fire that puppy up!!! The details are now up in the OP and the show is on Scout, welcome! This won't be as lonely now.


----------



## Darvis (Sep 9, 2010)

Burgess said:


> to Darvis --
> 
> :wow::goodjob::thanks:
> 
> ...


 
Confirmed: L91 Ultimates!!! Sorry to all of you Advanced Lithium fans... 

I updated the OP


----------



## Darvis (Sep 9, 2010)

wyager said:


> :thumbsup: Here's to not being able to use the light for almost two months! :nana:


 
Well, just those two... I have three other Quarks to play with if needed, plus a giant box of Quark lego parts. :devil: 

I can build the Quark Taj Mahal.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 9, 2010)

Darvis said:


> Well, just those two... I have three other Quarks to play with if needed, plus a giant box of Quark lego parts. :devil:
> 
> I can build the Quark Taj Mahal.



I bet if you put a wide spring (to contact the body tube) into a 2xAA tube, you could make a double-ended quark!

[head] [body with 14500] |/\/\/\/| [body with 14500][head]

Sure it'd be always-on, but if you set loose to Moonlight and tight to Strobe, you'd have a nice party.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quark Taj Mahal... Alright, Darvis- 8:15 last night, on moonmode, 2019 dated Surefire primary since I was out of 4sevens ones... sitting next to the "D" cell matterhorn in my drawer that I threatened to run after the cool post from Flying Turtle... I started the Quark in anticipation of your response, and the "D" last week after posting just because...


----------



## guiri (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok, so we have a quark running on a D battery in lowest mode?

Ok, we'll talk again next year then...


----------



## scout24 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry, Matterhorn HP on a "Duracell D"... Inspired by Flying Turtle's photo and idea in the last runtime test Darvis did...


----------



## Darvis (Sep 10, 2010)

scout24 said:


> ...Alright, Darvis- 8:15 last night, on moonmode, 2019 dated Surefire primary since I was out of 4sevens ones... sitting next to the "D" cell matterhorn in my drawer that I threatened to run after the cool post from Flying Turtle... I started the Quark in anticipation of your response, and the "D" last week after posting just because...


 
Sweet! Alrighty kids, smoke 'em if ya' got 'em...


----------



## Darvis (Sep 10, 2010)

And so the first 24 hours passes with no changes to report. ZZZzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## Xak (Sep 10, 2010)

Can you test some twins (same lights same batteries) one constant on and turn the other one on and off every time you check on it?

I'm curious if there is a point where you turn it off and it won't come on again, and if that point exceeds say the life span of just leaving it on constantly or if it's better to leave it on for, say, 12 or 8 hrs a day and off the rest.

See what I'm getting at? Sorry if I'm not so able at describing my point so well. Had a little wine to reduce the stress of being in front of the grand jury today (don't ask).


----------



## wyager (Sep 10, 2010)

Xak said:


> Can you test some twins (same lights same batteries) one constant on and turn the other one on and off every time you check on it?
> 
> I'm curious if there is a point where you turn it off and it won't come on again, and if that point exceeds say the life span of just leaving it on constantly or if it's better to leave it on for, say, 12 or 8 hrs a day and off the rest.
> 
> See what I'm getting at? Sorry if I'm not so able at describing my point so well. Had a little wine to reduce the stress of being in front of the grand jury today (don't ask).



We've tested this, it doesn't seem to matter if you turn it off and back on.


----------



## Xak (Sep 10, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scout24 (Sep 10, 2010)

Almost 25hrs in, 1x123, no change...


----------



## guiri (Sep 10, 2010)

Xak said:


> Had a little wine to reduce the stress of being in front of the grand jury today (don't ask).



I shouldn't but I really would like to know...damn I'm nosy!


----------



## Darvis (Sep 10, 2010)

wyager said:


> We've tested this, it doesn't seem to matter if you turn it off and back on.


 
Thanks Wyager, and exactly- check out the linked thread at the top... no difference at all; you may click in full confidence!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 11, 2010)

So awesome. The xpg moonmode is pretty bright for being so dim. :thinking:

Looking foward to results!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 11, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> So awesome. The xpg moonmode is pretty bright for being so dim. :thinking:
> 
> Looking foward to results!



Eyes are pretty good in the dark. There are times when really I want the moonmode to be more like 0.02 lumens. But at that point the electronics would be taking 99% of the power. My vague numbers show that about 40% of the battery power goes to the LED on Moon Mode.
2000 mAh eneloop lasting 300 hours.
6.667 mA 'tailcap' draw * 1.2v
8 mW power draw

1 mA stated drive current * 3.2 Vf
3.2 mW power drive

3.2/8 = 40%


----------



## Darvis (Sep 11, 2010)

*All lights at 48 hours* with no changes to report.

The next 20 will be telling for the ReVo if it's to exceed specs... we shall see.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 11, 2010)

GO REVO!!! 48hrs. with 1x123, all good... 195 hrs. and going with the 1D Matty hp from the last thread btw. Thanks, flying turtle!!! Still pushing +/- 10 lumens...


----------



## Darvis (Sep 12, 2010)

The ReVo has hit its stated runtime of 67 hours continuous on low with no signs of dimming or flickering.


----------



## Darvis (Sep 12, 2010)

*All lights at 72 hours (3 days continuous)* with no changes to report; this includes the ReVo.


----------



## Darvis (Sep 13, 2010)

The ReVo is out. I checked it at Midnight last night and it was on with no dimming or flickering at all, got up at 5am and it was not. 

I'll give this light an ~82 hour continuous rating on low. Not to shabby for a AAA light that maintained a constant brightness throughout. 

I'm not sure if it started to flicker or not towards the end, possibly, I doubt it faded at all since most of the lights in this line either flicker, or simply shut off.


----------



## Zendude (Sep 13, 2010)

Impressive!

If they make that little sucker in Ti I just might bite.

Funny thing is I was telling Kaichu not too long ago that I had no interest in AAA lights anymore.:shakehead (I think the lower than expected runtime of my MiNi AA might have something to do with it.)


----------



## scout24 (Sep 13, 2010)

+/- 82 hrs. at constant brightness??? :bow: WOW... Makes me want another, or wait for the EO1 killer... Very impressive.


----------



## guiri (Sep 13, 2010)

Impressive any damn way you look at it


----------



## Darvis (Sep 13, 2010)

*Both Quarks at 96 hours (4 days continuous)* with no changes to report.

I'll probably start to space these updates out @ 5 days between since I know these two will run long. Next Update at 10 days continuous unless there is a change to report


----------



## Darvis (Sep 13, 2010)

scout24 said:


> +/- 82 hrs. at constant brightness??? :bow: WOW... Makes me want another, or wait for the EO1 killer... Very impressive.


 
In my opinion, this is the E01 killer. Take everything about this light, style, emitter, everything and just lose the modes. On/off w/one level that's it... bam! I wish I could program out the other modes on this puppy.

You want to go sub lumen? Even better!!! I mean, this thing already kills it at 82 hours, so tweak it to half a lumen of output and hit the magic 100+ hour mark. I'm not sure what runtime voodoo is at work at work here, but dang!!!

I love the whole bezel of this light, the open 5mm led of lights of old just don't cut it anymore IMHO... I love the beam pattern on this and it just looks brighter than a blue-ish 5mm led.

And stainless? Super excellent...


----------



## scout24 (Sep 13, 2010)

Darvis- First things first- twenty minutes ago was 96hrs. with the 1x123 Quark, and 243 with the Matty on D cell... Matty is dimming, down to maybe 5-6 lumens. Still plugging along. I agree that the Revo is great, I'd love the low currently to be the high. .02 moonlight as a low would be ok, maybe one level below that? Just being greedy now, I know. 80+ at constant brightness is amazing, maybe that .02 is hiding in there somewhere... I agree that posting daily may be silly, I'll just check in time to time as well.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 14, 2010)

Cool Darvis! I took my SS ReVO with me on vacation. I started a runtime on low with it 1am on 9/13 with a AAA Duraloop. Well it lasted at least until 1am 9/14 as I was up then, butit rolled off the bed sometime last evening and with the loose threads it turned enough to turn itself off. I forgot about the light and the test until 1pm today and when I checked and found it under the bed not on I was disappointed. It never got dim even after I turned it back on. I checked the battery and it was still at 1.28v so it barely made a dent in it at the 24-36 hr mark. I was going to just start it back up but since I don't know when it turned off I didn't want an inaccurate test, so I fired up new new test starting at 1pm today with a freshly charged Duraloop. Hopefully the test will be completed before Friday evening when I head to LAX as I don't want to explain why I have a lit flashlight in my bag or on my person. It should be plenty of time since it would b2 72 hrs at 1pm Friday and it would be at 80 hrs right around the time I board the plane and I doubt it would last that long seeing it is a NiMH Duraloop and not a lithium that you used.



Darvis said:


> And now for the next installment of: "I'm going to watch the grass grow over the next few (many) weeks and see what time will tell us."
> 
> Here's my latest test... At 2pm ET today, I fired up 2 tactical UI XP-E R2 Quarks and for extra added kicks: a AAA ReVo (no real moonlight mode on this one)
> 
> ...


----------



## Darvis (Sep 14, 2010)

Beacon, most appreciated!! 

I was going to run a duraloop test myself, but have just not had the time. 

Let me know your results and I'll get them in the OP when you have them

D


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, the ReVO is just plain awesome!!!


----------



## Burgess (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, it WOULD be, if it came in Neutral-white tint !



_


----------



## Darvis (Sep 14, 2010)

Guess I'm lucky to be a cool white loving dude. Just can't "warm" up to the warms and neutrals myself. I tried, but ugh!!! Hideous to my eyes for some reason. Yes... I get the color rendition thing. Richer browns, beautiful reds and shades of love... 

Not me man. I want icy white brightness and the ReVo is mighty delicious!

The warms just remind me of dying incans for some reason, bad memeories of old 2D metal lights... I actually had a warm Quark that I gave to my Brother and he rejected it saying: "I got ripped off because the light was pink."

LOL!!!! I guess the hate of warms is hereditary.






Burgess said:


> Well, it WOULD be, if it came in Neutral-white tint !
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 14, 2010)

+1 billion!!!

I tried to like the Zebralight H31w but like you said the warm tint reminds me of incandescents from the 1970s, which ironically enough was the reason for LEDs in the first place a whiter white taking us out of the stone ages. It always seems like I had to squint to see anything with the warm color causing eye strain. A pure white white is where it's at.



Darvis said:


> Guess I'm lucky to be a cool white loving dude. Just can't "warm" up to the warms and neutrals myself. I tried, but ugh!!! Hideous to my eyes for some reason. Yes... I get the color rendition thing. Richer browns, beautiful reds and shades of love...
> 
> Not me man. I want icy white brightness and the ReVo is mighty delicious!
> 
> ...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 16, 2010)

Just an update on the ReVO SS running a Duraloop AAA:

At 7:30am @ 42.5 hours there is no difference to speak of. I will take a beamshot pic after this test is over to show the brightness should be the same due to the regulation of the light. Do we know if this light falls out of regulation at some point or does it just turn off? I guess I will find out soon enough barring some kind of mishap.

Here are the 2 beamshots:












Stay tuned for the conclusion of this runtime test on low. Hope we break the advertised specs for low.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 16, 2010)

At 9am it was off so I will call it at 8:30am or 43.5 hours. Still impressive as it is among the highest AAA runtimes I have tested. I turned the light off and back on and it would not light. Popped the Duraloop into the Lacross for a second or two to get the voltage and it was .88v then hit .89v and I took it out. Popped it back in the ReVO to see how it dims. It was sort of regulated initially but it dimmed gradually and in about 30 seconds it dimmed to off gradually. So for the runtime threads purpose the runtime for the ReVo is: *43.5 hours* @ .89v


----------



## Darvis (Sep 16, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> At 9am it was off so I will call it at 8:30am or 43.5 hours. Still impressive as it is among the highest AAA runtimes I have tested. I turned the light off and back on and it would not light. Popped the Duraloop into the Lacross for a second or two to get the voltage and it was .88v then hit .89v and I took it out. Popped it back in the ReVO to see how it dims. It was sort of regulated initially but it dimmed gradually and in about 30 seconds it dimmed to off gradually. So for the runtime threads purpose the runtime for the ReVo is: *43.5 hours* @ .89v


 
Nicely done Beacon!!! Right in line with what we've been seeing with the other lights when it's primary vs NiMh. 

I thought this one sort of shut off since mine was on then off a couple of hour later, so I think folks can expect a sort of abbreviated warning with this light before it's time to change batteries (quick dim or flickering then off).


----------



## wantsusa (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Beacon, updated on 4sevens thread =)


----------



## scout24 (Sep 16, 2010)

Okay- 168hrs. with the 1x123 SF Primary Quark. Still doing great... 315 with the 1D Matterhorn for those interested, still brighter than the Moonlight low of the Quark, but not by a heck of a lot. Definitely a bunch more in a dark room, though. About halfway between the moonlight and "low" level on the quark. Since this started as bright as it did, I'm not terribly suprised it is fading. 336hrs. will be two weeks of constant on, not too shabby. Quark is at 1/3 of rated time...:tired: On another note, got my Valiant 1xAA body today, Arc AAA, Eiger, Matty and Sapphires all fit...


----------



## scout24 (Sep 19, 2010)

This thread needed to be back on the first page...  10:15 this morning, 254 hours on the 1x123, 401 hrs with the 1D Matty. Photo with Ti 1xAA as Control, also on moonmode.


----------



## wyager (Sep 19, 2010)

Is it just your camera/my monitor, or are all those LEDs turquoise?


----------



## scout24 (Sep 19, 2010)

My camera, and or the paper they were photographed against.


----------



## guiri (Sep 19, 2010)

wyager said:


> Is it just your camera/my monitor, or are all those LEDs turquoise?



Neither, it's your meds... :devil:


----------



## Darvis (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm with you Scout: we are at *240 (248 actually) hours (10 days continuous)* with no changes to report from Quark central... Yeeeehhhhhawwwww!


----------



## Art (Sep 19, 2010)

What is the 123 version you are using? R2 or R5?


----------



## guiri (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok, maybe there's something wrong with me but this IS exciting 

This from the same guy that thinks people doing Farmville on facebook are retarded


----------



## scout24 (Sep 20, 2010)

1x123- R5.


----------



## TwitchALot (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for running these tests guys! Anxiously looking forward to the results.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 22, 2010)

Here in a few minutes (5:15pm) I'll be at 333hrs. for the 1x123, and 480hrs. (20 days) for the 1D Matty. Tomorrow night at 8:15, the 1x123 Quark R5 passes the rated 15 days if it is still going, which I have no reason to doubt.


----------



## amigafan2003 (Sep 22, 2010)

My quark aa xpe on a saft 14500 primary is at 394 hrs still going strong.


----------



## Hossanator (Sep 22, 2010)

Sweet! I'm looking at buying something from 4 Sevens for my buddy who works for the FBI.


----------



## Xak (Sep 23, 2010)

Man, I'm so glad I own a couple quarks and one is always my EDC. 

Anyone test their keychain mini models on low? Wondering how long I'd have light if trapped with only my mini CR2 on my keychain.


----------



## cave dave (Sep 23, 2010)

Xak said:


> Anyone test their keychain mini models on low? Wondering how long I'd have light if trapped with only my mini CR2 on my keychain.



Scout 24 did:



scout24 said:


> ... MiNi died about 9am this morning, 2.15v on my meter. This was the second running for the MiNi, first was 25hrs. and this time was 24.5hrs. ...


----------



## scout24 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the quotes cavedave! Xac- much higher "low" on the MiNi's than the moonlight on the regular quarks.


----------



## Darvis (Sep 23, 2010)

In what absolutely has to be the surprise of the year for me, *the single AA Quark is out of the race at ~336 hours (14 days) continuous!!!*

I have yet to grab the ending volatge on this puppy, but will at some point tonight.

I have to say that I am perplexed, I thought the Lithium would smoke the Alkaline, and yet it quit 5 days sooner!!!! :fail::mecry::thumbsdow


----------



## Darvis (Sep 23, 2010)

Sucked dry people, ending voltage was .40 on that puppy. The mighty Quark power sipper drank that one right down to nil....

So, not as much mah in Lithiums I gather? Seems to me that lithiums are the way to go for high drain applications, but if you want long runtimes on low, the good old Alkaline is your man. Buy in bulk!!!!

Edit: and now I really don't get it, looked up the LR91 specs and it's rated to be 2900mah with the bulk pack Duracells ranging 2300-2850mah. Same light, same test and the alkaline wins???!!!

Popped in another battery and the light fired right up too...


----------



## wantsusa (Sep 23, 2010)

Dang who'd a thunk this? Thanks again for doing this test, info added to sticky on 4Sevens!



Darvis said:


> In what absolutely has to be the surprise of the year for me, *the single AA Quark is out of the race at ~336 hours (14 days) continuous!!!*
> 
> I have yet to grab the ending volatge on this puppy, but will at some point tonight.
> 
> I have to say that I am perplexed, I thought the Lithium would smoke the Alkaline, and yet it quit 5 days sooner!!!! :fail::mecry::thumbsdow


----------



## mitro (Sep 24, 2010)

I had read before about alkalines doing better than lithiums at low LOW currents. I don't remember where I read that or if there was an explanation why. 

The question is: At what current does the Lithium take the lead? 5mA, 10mA, 50mA?


----------



## Xak (Sep 24, 2010)

Darvis said:


> Sucked dry people, ending voltage was .40 on that puppy. The mighty Quark power sipper drank that one right down to nil....
> 
> So, not as much mah in Lithiums I gather? Seems to me that lithiums are the way to go for high drain applications, but if you want long runtimes on low, the good old Alkaline is your man. Buy in bulk!!!!
> 
> ...




I bet the lithiums would smoke the alkalines in low or medium mode, though, right?


----------



## wantsusa (Sep 24, 2010)

The lithium did awesome with the Revo on low so maybe it was a fluke or maybe just a little more current for them to do their best.


----------



## amigafan2003 (Sep 24, 2010)

> Edit: and now I really don't get it, looked up the LR91 specs and it's rated to be 2900mah with the bulk pack Duracells ranging 2300-2850mah. Same light, same test and the alkaline wins???!!!


 
Capacity ratings are usually calculated on a 0.1c draw. You were discharging them at a rate MUCH lower than that (0.001c? My brain isn't working). At that discharge rate, I think alkalines hit nearly 5000mah (which ties in with your alky run test). Lithiums don't really gain anything from low amp draws.


----------



## Darvis (Sep 24, 2010)

amigafan2003 said:


> Capacity ratings are usually calculated on a 0.1c draw. You were discharging them at a rate MUCH lower than that (0.001c? My brain isn't working). At that discharge rate, I think alkalines hit nearly 5000mah (which ties in with your alky run test). Lithiums don't really gain anything from low amp draws.


 
This makes sense and would definitey tie in to what our tests have shown.

So, a couple of very interesting revalations for me, then:

Low Low Low fans looking for a good stash of cheap emergency energy: Alkalines... the low current draw coupled with the cheap cost are what will give you the most performance for emergencies and "out in the woods" usage. Just don't store them in the light or use them for high draw apps where they might leak

For light weight and no worries about leaks ruining your expensive lights: go Lithium primaries, especially if you intend to use the medium and high modes more often or simply store the lights for years and expect them to fire up when you need them

Best balance: Still NiMH in my eyes. Again (and I've said this before) we're testing the "extreme" :thumbsup: limits of these lights on low, but in reality, all of these batteries provide amazing practical amounts of runtime. I think Eneloops will remain my battery of choice, especially since I've converted most of my chargers over to being solar driven. I'll keep some lithiums around, though, just in case.

I mean, "Oh gosh... the Lithium **only** ran for 14 days straight? What a piece of junk battery..." :rock:


Oh, and the 2xAA is till going.


----------



## Darvis (Sep 24, 2010)

Xak said:


> I bet the lithiums would smoke the alkalines in low or medium mode, though, right?


 
Yes, just check out Selfbuilt's reviews on the Quarks... if you're venturing up into the medium and high ranges, I would go NiMh first, then Lithium primary.


----------



## Wire Edge (Sep 24, 2010)

Really interesting test results. Thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## cave dave (Sep 24, 2010)

The lithium and Nimh runtimes are not really that surprising. Without a graph of the brightness over time you are not seeing the full picture. Each chemistry delivers energy in different way. Lithium maintain a higher voltage so using them will make the lights more regulated. Using the alkalines will cause the light to be dimmer but last longer because the output drops off. As the output drops the amount of power consumed is reduced extending the runtime.

As a poor analogy think of a two buckets with the same amount of water but different size holes drilled into the bottom. 

The Alkaline will act like the bucket with the small hole dribbling out water at a slow rate.

The Lithium will act like a bucket with the big hole, draining its water (energy) at a faster rate.

here is an example of an Arc on Li and Alk (thanks to Quickbeam) The Lithium ran flatter but quickly died at about 7 hrs. The alkaline dropped almost to nothing sooner but then entered "moon mode" that runs longer.


----------



## Darvis (Sep 24, 2010)

Cave Dave,

Thanks! That really helps (I learn so much on this forum..) 

Interesting, and now it really all makes sense. I would have thought the application dictated the drain rate so to speak, in otherwords, the light _drawing power _vs the battery _delivering _power through a pre-defined "pipe" so to speak.

I sure do wish I had the measuring tools... I may have to invest after this as these tests are addictive!


----------



## jupello (Sep 25, 2010)

Darvis said:


> Interesting, and now it really all makes sense. I would have thought the application dictated the drain rate so to speak, in otherwords, the light _drawing power _vs the battery _delivering _power through a pre-defined "pipe" so to speak.



That depends. The graph Cave Dave linked was from different light that is not current regulated, so in that case the brightness follows the battery voltage. Regular/tactical Quarks are current regulated and should have flat brightness "curve" until the battery is empty.


----------



## Art (Sep 26, 2010)

I got lost on the topic... so what was your runtime on the 123 R5 ?


----------



## wantsusa (Sep 26, 2010)

I believe the test is still running (or should still be) as we are at about 17-1/2 days now, and I would expect that the run time should be longer then the others with the 123. Maybe Scout24 will give us an update today or tomorrow, as I think it may be time to start looking at it more often now =)



Art said:


> I got lost on the topic... so what was your runtime on the 123 R5 ?


----------



## Art (Sep 26, 2010)

wantsusa said:


> I believe the test is still running (or should still be) as we are at about 17-1/2 days now, and I would expect that the run time should be longer then the others with the 123. Maybe Scout24 will give us an update today or tomorrow, as I think it may be time to start looking at it more often now =)




Ohh ok , thanks for the help 

I have been using mine since it arrived , and its amazing because with a AW123 charged to 4,2v I used it for nearly 2 weeks in moonlight , low and sometimes in high and the cell is still reading more then 4v.
I estimate I have used it in high for 5 mins , in moonlight for 15 to 20h and in low and med for 10mins. 

It will probably became my backup light , taking the place of my NDI


----------



## scout24 (Sep 26, 2010)

Here in 45 minutes, the 1x123 Quark R5 passes 18 days, or 432 hours of constant on. The Matty head on 1D alkaline will pass 579hrs. at that same time, 24 days 3 hrs. These Quarks have certainly earned a place in my emergency gear, with a stash of cells. Moonlight is bright enough to do quite a bit by. This 1x123 has not rested comfortably, either. Laundry, kitchen runs, etc. at night. I did have to tape over the switch to remind myself not to shut it off, though.


----------



## Darvis (Sep 26, 2010)

*The 2xAA Quark is at 415 hours (17+ days) continuous* with no changes to report.


----------



## Art (Sep 26, 2010)

LOL Scout24 funny part that about the tape.

Moonlight is enought for any emergency situation. I leave it on every day before going to bed so I can turn all lights in the house off and still see my bed , and it works perfectly


----------



## scout24 (Sep 29, 2010)

72 hrs. later, still going strong... 21 days, or 504 hours for the Quark 1x123 R5. 651hrs.(27days 3hrs) for the Matty, now noticeably dimmer than the Quark. If it is still going, I may wrap the Matty as 30 days, happy with the outcome. We'll see. Quark has such great regulation, looks just like my Ti when I fire it up to compare.


----------



## Darvis (Sep 29, 2010)

scout24 said:


> 72 hrs. later, still going strong... 21 days, or 504 hours for the Quark 1x123 R5. 651hrs.(27days 3hrs) for the Matty, now noticeably dimmer than the Quark. If it is still going, I may wrap the Matty as 30 days, happy with the outcome. We'll see. Quark has such great regulation, looks just like my Ti when I fire it up to compare.


 
Well Scout my lad, the 2xAA Quark is still going strong as well. 

*We are at 20 days continuous (487 hours at the time of this update) with no changes to report.*


----------



## wyager (Sep 29, 2010)

Darvis said:


> Well Scout my lad, the 2xAA Quark is still going strong as well.
> 
> *We are at 20 days continuous (487 hours at the time of this update) with no changes to report.*



Awesome. Has anyone done a runtime test on super-low mode(s) of the ra clicky? It seems to me like ATM, 4sevens quark and HDS clicky are the absolute best options for ridiculously long runtime.


----------



## wantsusa (Sep 29, 2010)

HDS and Zebralights seem to have a bit longer super super low run times from other threads. Now at the length though that they can go...unless you like to keep them on all night every night...when they get to 20+ days (2 months at 8 hours a night) I would say either something really really bad has happened or you are in a third world country in the middle of nowhere...if you actually are gonna use it like that =P

On the other hand, I LOVE these run time tests and so I have kept track of them! 

Of course I always put my little quark on warm/high since I have so many blinky LED's on everything with this gadget world! Hmm looking at the weakest one and comparing it (on my external WD hard drive) I would have to say it is probably a factor of 10 dimmer then my quark on moonlight...maybe someone should make a flashlight with one of those and regulate it!


----------



## scout24 (Sep 30, 2010)

I figured a daily report at this point may be the plan... :candle: 22 days, 528 hrs... (as of 1hr. ago.)


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm thinking about doing a "Hunt for Red October" thread with my Ra Twisty 85Tr runtime test on red with a 2600mAh 18650. :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Oct 1, 2010)

Quark 1x123 R5: still going. 23 days... :tired: 552 hrs. 50% past rated runtime by 4Sevens, still just as bright (or dim, pending your point of view.) as when we started. 

Pushing 30 days with the Matty, that D cell still has some life left.


----------



## amigafan2003 (Oct 2, 2010)

Quark aa xpe on saft 14500 still going strong @ 635 hrs / 26 days.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 2, 2010)

24 days... 576 hours for 1x123 R5 Quark. No changes.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 2, 2010)

Quark 2xAA right behind you @ 23 days continuous (559.5 hours) with nada change to report...


----------



## Darvis (Oct 3, 2010)

scout24 said:


> 24 days... 576 hours for 1x123 R5 Quark. No changes.


 
This is awesome, I just picked up a 123 body for mine and it makes for a very compact light. I'm slowly moving back to 123 based lights, this is just another reason why...


----------



## Art (Oct 3, 2010)

scout24 said:


> 24 days... 576 hours for 1x123 R5 Quark. No changes.



What primary are you using?


----------



## scout24 (Oct 3, 2010)

Art- Surefire 123, dated 2019.  Brandon- did you start the "Red October" ?


----------



## scout24 (Oct 3, 2010)

25 days... 600 hrs. as of 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 3, 2010)

:wow:

:goodjob:
_


----------



## scout24 (Oct 4, 2010)

26 days, no change... 624hrs... 771hrs. for the Matty, still lit, but really dim at this point. I'm pulling the plug, so to speak. 32 days, 3 hrs, about as dim as my Titan on low, which continues to be my personal litmus for usable light.  :candle:


----------



## Darvis (Oct 5, 2010)

scout24 said:


> 26 days, no change... 624hrs... 771hrs. for the Matty, still lit, but really dim at this point. I'm pulling the plug, so to speak. 32 days, 3 hrs, about as dim as my Titan on low, which continues to be my personal litmus for usable light.  :candle:


 
Scout, nice run onthe matty!!! I have the OP updated. It's down to the Quarks, once again!


----------



## Zendude (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## scout24 (Oct 5, 2010)

27 days and still going.. 648 hours straight run.1x123 Quark R5, SF 123 primary...


----------



## Darvis (Oct 5, 2010)

The 2xAA is still on your heels at 633 hours (26 days) continuous with no changes to report


----------



## scout24 (Oct 6, 2010)

28 days and still going... 672 hrs.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 6, 2010)

The 2xAA Quark is at 656 hours (27+ days) continuous with no changes to report


----------



## powersbpd (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so glad to find someone doing this test. I just bought a Quark 123^2. I picked it specifically for small form factor and the moonlight mode option. Never know when you might need the killer run time. I will be interested to see the results of the test.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 7, 2010)

powersbpd said:


> I'm so glad to find someone doing this test. I just bought a Quark 123^2. I picked it specifically for small form factor and the moonlight mode option. Never know when you might need the killer run time. I will be interested to see the results of the test.


 
Be sure to check the links in the OP of this thread as well, you'll find a whole host of battery types and configurations that we've run. Your 123x2 runs at a higher voltage than the other Quarks, but if you ever buy a single AA or single 123 head, your configuration options become almost unlimited based on the Quark's lego-ability... any way you slice it, though, your current light will run for a loooooonnnnggg time on moonlight. Good pick!!!


----------



## scout24 (Oct 7, 2010)

29 days... 696 hours... If it is still running in the morning, I'll take it to work with me to keep an eye on during the day. And to think, I was worried enough to check in daily a week ago...


----------



## scout24 (Oct 8, 2010)

30 days and still going...oo: The mythical Double Quoted Time has been passed... 720 hours. I can't believe it's been four weeks and two days. 90 days of eight hour nights, almost a year of two hours a day on one cell and still going...


----------



## Burgess (Oct 9, 2010)

:wow:
_


----------



## Darvis (Oct 9, 2010)

30 days (stated runtime per specs on the 7777 website) acheived with the 2xAA and it is still going. 726 hours continuous; my money is on this puppy hitting the magic 1000 hours.


----------



## Good day (Oct 9, 2010)

Matterhorn (D cell) *771 hours (32+ days) continuous to dim* 
wow,it is really a very very long runtime.the runtime is perfect


----------



## Good day (Oct 9, 2010)

scout24 said:


> 30 days and still going...oo: The mythical Double Quoted Time has been passed... 720 hours. I can't believe it's been four weeks and two days. 90 days of eight hour nights, almost a year of two hours a day on one cell and still going...


 Yes,the test results is really amazing ,as to the runtime it is the great creation :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lower the flag to half staff, boys and girls... The 1x123 has finally given up. Working last night at midnight, and it was out this morning when I checked it. Figure 31 days and 4 hours if it shut off right after I checked on it... 748 hours. Darvis- something tells me you'll zip right on past 1000 and not look back. I'm so impressed with these lights! Just amazing regulation...


----------



## Darvis (Oct 10, 2010)

Noooooo!!! Unreal....

And now this test feels... so... lonely


----------



## Darvis (Oct 10, 2010)

The Quark 2xAA is now at 31+ days (747 hours) continuous.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 11, 2010)

So here's the new Quark runtime champ, the 2XAA still going strong at 768 hours (32 days) continuous...


----------



## Darvis (Oct 12, 2010)

792 hours; less than 9 days until 1000 hours continuous is reached...


----------



## amigafan2003 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quark AA XPE on SAFT 14500 still going strong @ 848 hrs / 35 days.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 12, 2010)

May have to pick up a 2xAA body if possible, or just the whole light... Although this was done today at work and has me liking the no-clip 123 even more. Apoligies to Mac...


----------



## TITANER (Oct 12, 2010)

Darvis said:


> 792 hours; less than 9 days until 1000 hours continuous is reached...


 Matterhorn ,792 hours it is realy unbelievable.We just need one D cell then can use more than one year if we use it two hours day. In generally
,two hours a day would enough.Thanks OP for this wonderful thread:thumbsup:


----------



## Darvis (Oct 14, 2010)

amigafan2003 said:


> Quark AA XPE on SAFT 14500 still going strong @ 848 hrs / 39 days.


 
Amigafan, keep these updates posted and I'll make sure the results make it into the OP... I'm going to have to get me some SAFT primaries now as well. Dangit... the damage to my wallet never ends.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 14, 2010)

The 2xAA Quark is at *840 hours (35 days) continuous* with no changes to report


----------



## wantsusa (Oct 14, 2010)

Go go almost 1/10th a YEAR!


----------



## scout24 (Oct 15, 2010)

You go, Darvis!!!


----------



## Darvis (Oct 15, 2010)

The 2xAA Quark is at *864 hours (36 days) continuous* with no changes to report. <6 days to 1000 hours..


----------



## Burgess (Oct 16, 2010)

This is more than 5 SOLID WEEKS ! ! !

:wow:

:goodjob:

Darvis: please tell us (again) just WHICH batteries these are ? 
Thank you for all your time and effort, in doing this !
_


----------



## Darvis (Oct 16, 2010)

No prob Burgess, for this test:

*The AA and AAA lights are running on Energizer lithium primaries (L91 Ultimates)*


----------



## Darvis (Oct 16, 2010)

The 2xAA Quark is at *888 hours (37 days) continuous* with no changes to report. <5 days to 1000 hours


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 16, 2010)

AMAZING! :thumbsup:


----------



## Darvis (Oct 17, 2010)

Now punching through the 900 hour barrier:

The 2xAA Quark is at *917 hours (38+ days) continuous* with no changes to report. <4 days to 1000 hours


----------



## scout24 (Oct 17, 2010)

Unstinkin'believable!!! That's more usable output than you would think, for so long it's not funny... I'm ordering one tomorrow.  My wallet thanks you... :nana:


----------



## RoadKingMoe (Oct 18, 2010)

scout24 said:


> Unstinkin'believable!!! That's more usable output than you would think, for so long it's not funny... I'm ordering one tomorrow.  My wallet thanks you... :nana:



You can be the first to take a Quark 2xAA R5 through this test. :thumbsup: We have both the 2xAA R5 and clipless single 123 R5 fed with Energizer Ultimates. Both are regular (e.g. not tactical) Love 'em.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay, ordered a 2xAA tube today. Has anyone gone the guilt-free lumens approach yet and run the 2xAA on Eneloops, or should I start when I open the package?


----------



## wantsusa (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I haven't found an AA² on eneloop test yet to put on my list on 4sevens forum...so go for it Scout I need the info!


----------



## cave dave (Oct 18, 2010)

scout24 said:


> Okay, ordered a 2xAA tube today. Has anyone gone the guilt-free lumens approach yet and run the 2xAA on Eneloops, or should I start when I open the package?



I only run Eneloops in my 2AA lights. The problem with a moonlight runtime on this combo is the Quark can still run below 0.8v so that is 0.4v per battery. Or since there is sometimes an imbalance it might be like 0.7v in one and 0.1 v in the other. You are more likely to damage the cells in a multi cell light than in a single cell.

The Eneloops seem pretty robust though. I've taken one down to 0.0v in a digital thermometer clock and it seems to be fine.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 18, 2010)

scout24 said:


> Okay, ordered a 2xAA tube today. Has anyone gone the guilt-free lumens approach yet and run the 2xAA on Eneloops, or should I start when I open the package?


 

Yeah baby, but they're going to have to travel far to beat the 2xAA lithium powered Quark at *949 hours (39+ days) continuous* with no changes to report. <3 days to 1000 hours 

I'll tell you what, if you do eneloops, I'll fire up the alkalines after the lithiums... granted, that may be like another 15 days from now.


----------



## wantsusa (Oct 18, 2010)

But 1095 hours is what we want...yeah cause that would be 3 hours a day for an ENTIRE year!


----------



## scout24 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm sure two AA Eneloops won't touch the 2xAA test Darvis is running now, but I'm curious none the less.  I still can't believe we're closing in on the magic 1,000hr. mark. :candle:


----------



## Darvis (Oct 19, 2010)

The 2xAA Quark is at *960 hours (40 days) continuous* with no changes to report. <2 days to 1000 hours


----------



## scout24 (Oct 19, 2010)

:bow:


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 19, 2010)

Darvis said:


> The 2xAA Quark is at *960 hours (40 days) continuous* with no changes to report. <2 days to 1000 hours


 
Great thread.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 20, 2010)

The 2xAA Quark is at *984 hours (41 days) continuous* with no changes to report. 

Sing with me people: "1000, 1000, I love ya, 1000, you're only a day away!"


----------



## scout24 (Oct 20, 2010)

Do I hear 1200??? :nana:


----------



## vali (Oct 20, 2010)

Alkaline runtime can be really impressive then...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 20, 2010)

I saw a Ti Quark (Reg Interface) 123 no clip and a 2 x AA Ti tube for sale on the marketplace, I snagged it up bc of this thread!!! 

1000 hours.... DAMN!!!! 

You could use the light for almost three hours a night, for a YEAR!!! :huh:

Moonmode is pretty bright w/ night adapted eyes. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyager (Oct 20, 2010)

Almost there...


----------



## Burgess (Oct 20, 2010)

Waiting to ring in the* New Millenium* !


_


----------



## TITANER (Oct 20, 2010)

Darvis said:


> The 2xAA Quark is at *984 hours (41 days) continuous* with no changes to report.
> 
> Sing with me people: "1000, 1000, I love ya, 1000, you're only a day away!"


 Wow ,unbelieveable ,waitting for your good news.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 20, 2010)

It's insane, 10 pm here now puts that sucker at 992 hours, just 8 away from a G-note!!! I'm freaking out and keep checking it constantly.

PSM- Seriously nice snag on that Ti combo. The single 123 with no clip is my favorite one, uber-compact with massive runtime. Unbeatable.


----------



## wyager (Oct 20, 2010)

Let's see if once the light hits 1000 hours, it starts flashing out morse code or something. There has to be an easter egg in there!


----------



## miyagi (Oct 20, 2010)

I think it's time for a nice gift to Darvis for his relentless time in pursuit of the new millenium. I bought 2 lights from 4Sevens based on your input.

Quark AA Tactical and Quark 123^2 Turbo!

lovecpf


----------



## Nasty (Oct 21, 2010)

Just guessing at the sales boost 4sevens got from this thread...but they should at least present him with a free set of replacement batteries when it finally goes dark.


----------



## amigafan2003 (Oct 21, 2010)

Quark AA XPE on SAFT 14500 still going strong @ 1054 hrs / 43 days.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 21, 2010)

amigafan2003 said:


> Quark AA XPE on SAFT 14500 still going strong @ 1054 hrs / 43 days.


 
Look at that!! Two light have passed the magic 1k hours...

The Quark 2xAA has broken the sound barrier as well, still going strong at:

1004 hours!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## hoongern (Oct 21, 2010)

amigafan2003 said:


> Quark AA XPE on SAFT 14500 still going strong @ 1054 hrs / 43 days.



Really nice! Now just pop in 2xSAFT14500 on the 3-9V head and see thousands of hours go by!


----------



## wyager (Oct 21, 2010)

wow! That's really incredible.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 22, 2010)

The 2xAA Quark is at *1032 hours (43 days) continuous* with no changes to report


----------



## defenselight (Oct 22, 2010)

I love tests, thank you for posting!


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 22, 2010)

Darvis said:


> The 2xAA Quark is at *1032 hours (43 days) continuous* with no changes to report


You've still got a while to go! 

We paid major $$ for a third party certified ANSI lab to test our lights and the QAA-2 ran 53 DAYS (average of 5 lights) on moon mode on mere ALKALINES! 

That's just pure insanity. If you used the light for ONE HOUR a day, ONE SET of alkaline would last you THREE YEARS and SIX MONTHS!!! Your alkalines will leak before they ran out of juice! 

Sorry, got a little excited there...


----------



## wyager (Oct 22, 2010)

You should really put something like "minimum runtime" next to the specs... and then add a clause about how the lights are actually certified to around two months on alkaline batteries... :duh2:


----------



## scout24 (Oct 22, 2010)

58 days??? On alkalines??? WOO HOO!!! Darvis, better make some popcorn...  :nana:


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 22, 2010)

scout24 said:


> 58 days??? On alkalines??? WOO HOO!!! Darvis, better make some popcorn...  :nana:


Correction... thats 53 days, not 58


----------



## scout24 (Oct 22, 2010)

My apologies for reading it wrong...


----------



## TITANER (Oct 22, 2010)

Darvis said:


> The 2xAA Quark is at *1032 hours (43 days) continuous* with no changes to report


 Great ,waiting for your further good news:thumbsup:.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 22, 2010)

scout24 said:


> My apologies for reading it wrong...


 It's ok,forget it.


----------



## wyager (Oct 22, 2010)

scout24 said:


> My apologies for reading it wrong...


You didn't.  Still impressive! Now 4sevens, you say 53 is the average, what was the max?


----------



## amigafan2003 (Oct 25, 2010)

Quark AA XPE on SAFT 14500 still going strong @ 1155 hrs / 48 days.


----------



## guiri (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, I've been sick as a dog and not following this thread (gotta go back and catch up) but just wanted to say what the others have said, woohoo...this is fantastic and keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 26, 2010)

All good news on the ANSI tests for sure and wow, 53 days on average? Dang! No wonder you're not impressed with our garage style runtime tests. 

With that said, old reliable, the 2xAA Quark, is at *1134 hours (47+ days) continuous* with no changes to report

We've made it past the "3 hours a day for 365 days" mark!


----------



## Nasty (Oct 27, 2010)

At this rate, lights will be replaced with newer versions and the old SAFT batteries will be transferred to the new ones.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 27, 2010)

Nasty said:


> At this rate, lights will be replaced with newer versions and the old SAFT batteries will be transferred to the new ones.


 Maybe you are right,but i still look forward to the test result.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess that quark isn't stopping for nothing.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, these things take runtime to the extreme... I was impressed when we were getting 3 and 4 hundred hour runs, but the SAFT and the 2xAA format are just unreal.

I mean, I camp a lot and lights have always been a top priority for me. (I am not a fan of fumbling around in the dark AT ALL!!!) Remembering back to the days of the old incan 2xAA lights, when I'd be at a bluegrass festival for a week, or wherever, and I'd need 10 pounds of alkalines to get through the week with 5 minutes of good light at first, then that nasty orange glow the rest of the time. Now, I can pack 2 light (2 is one and 1 is none) and not even have to worry about spare batteries.

I have not done runs on the level above moonlight yet (low) but I'll bet even that would go for most of a week and be bright as heck at night.

I'm seriously loving the compact and stealthy 1x123 model these days, I think I'm ALWAYS going to have it with me going forward. I'm making my EDC holy trinity a quadruple: HDS Clicky> L1 > Quark 1x123 > ReVo. My new travel light combo will absolutely be one, or a pair of ReVos and the Quark based on their excellent performance and weight (they a very lightweight for what they give back in runtime).

I also love the fact that I can lego the Quark as well, I've bought recessed tailcaps for my tactical heads and now have the UI I like and the abilty to ceiling bounce, or whatever. I can also bring that AA body along just in case. Quarks in the car, Quarks in the BOB, Quarks all over the dang place.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 27, 2010)

It's OUT!!!

I checked at 2 pm which was exactly 48 days continuous and then at 4 pm and the Quark had gone dark... 

That's it folks, *calling it at 1152 hours (48 Days Continuous)*

It's down to the SAFT primary now.


----------



## wyager (Oct 27, 2010)

Alright! A bit behind 4Sevens' test, but very impressive still!


----------



## vali (Oct 27, 2010)

What kind of batteries 4sevens used to test them?


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 27, 2010)

vali said:


> What kind of batteries 4sevens used to test them?


All tests used the same batteries that came with the light.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 27, 2010)

48 days is just unreal... Thanks, Darvis.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 27, 2010)

4sevens said:


> All tests used the same batteries that came with the light.


 
Right, and in fairness, I was running Lithium primaries which we've proven will follow a much more, for lack of a better term: aggressive discharge curve than alkalines at these lower levels. You can see those results with the single AA test where we ran both battery types. The alkalines won by a wide margin.

The lights ship with alkalines and NOT the lithiums I used for this test. I expect that if I were to run this with alkalines, we would beat even these runtimes by several days, if not, a week or two.

In real world use, 5 days means nothing at these runtime numbers. Given the weight savings, storage capabilities, and overall tendency NOT to leak and ruin your light, Lithiums are the THE way to go for your BOB or extended trips without your NiMh of choice.

For me, the killer combo is the single AA with a spare 1x123 body, tactical UI and flat tail cap... run on anything from a AAA on up, super compact, lightweight... killer runtime. Sweet.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 27, 2010)

Darvis said:


> I have not done runs on the level above moonlight yet (low)
> but I'll bet even that would go for most of a week and be bright as heck at night.


 

Hi Darvis --


Thank you for your dedication and hard work, performing that Moon-mode test.

:twothumbs



Now . . . .

Since you no longer have *anything* to keep yer' self occupied . . . .


How 'bout doing the above-mentioned "Low-mode" test ?




On Lithiums (L91), if you would be so kind. 


Just a suggestion, of course.



_


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 27, 2010)

48 days on 2xAA. Wow. Thanks for the time you put your light out of comission to do this test for us!!

So a 8 pack of L91's will last 192 days. I would say that will make it through hurricane season!!

BTW: LMAO at the term EDC Holy Trinity. :twothumbs

I'm with ya on that, HDS Clicky> L1 > Quark 1x123 > ReVo, great Combo. But I gotta have my M61WLL in there...


----------



## scout24 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just checking in to see how Amigafan's SAFT's are doing...


----------



## fnj (Oct 29, 2010)

The SAFT has an almost unbelievably flat discharge curve up to nearly 98-99% of ultimate capacity at single digit ma drain; i.e., it is an almost perfectly fixed voltage source at these low drains. It will hold 3.5 v for over 700 hr at 3.6 ma or over 2100 hr at 1 ma. Then it drops almost vertically. So it would be very easy to calculate the service life if we could get a reading for the Quark current drain at a 3.5-3.6 v input.

Also, with such a supremely flat curve, it's made to order for a super simple circuit: nothing but a LED plus a fixed voltage dropping resistor. At 0.5-1 ma with a Radio Shack 276-0017, you need to drop to 2.5 v.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 30, 2010)

fnj said:


> The SAFT has an almost unbelievably flat discharge curve up to nearly 98-99% of ultimate capacity at single digit ma drain; i.e., it is an almost perfectly fixed voltage source at these low drains. It will hold 3.5 v for over 700 hr at 3.6 ma or over 2100 hr at 1 ma. Then it drops almost vertically. So it would be very easy to calculate the service life if we could get a reading for the Quark current drain at a 3.5-3.6 v input.
> 
> Also, with such a supremely flat curve, it's made to order for a super simple circuit: nothing but a LED plus a fixed voltage dropping resistor. At 0.5-1 ma with a Radio Shack 276-0017, you need to drop to 2.5 v.


 
Wow, so I wonder how it would do in a Peak El Capitan with a subzero head...? Wait!!!! I have a subzero eiger and the VC AA adapter. Hmmmmm... May have to order some SAFTs and run a new test. Perhaps the HDS 140E at it's lowest vs The Quark 2xAA on alkalines vs The Eiger subzero SAFT?


----------



## scout24 (Oct 30, 2010)

You're a patient person, Darvis...


----------



## fnj (Oct 31, 2010)

Darvis said:


> Wow, so I wonder how it would do in a Peak El Capitan with a subzero head...? Wait!!!! I have a subzero eiger and the VC AA adapter. Hmmmmm... May have to order some SAFTs and run a new test. Perhaps the HDS 140E at it's lowest vs The Quark 2xAA on alkalines vs The Eiger subzero SAFT?



What is the expected current draw at the battery? Keep in mind the SAFT 14500 is limited to low current: max recommented continuous current is only 30 ma. It shines at currents even lower than that.


----------



## bstrickler (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd love to get some runtime tests on the Quark line on Low, Medium, and High using Lithium/NiMh cells. I'd run it myself, but the only Quark I have now is my 123, and I use that beauty every day, so I can't really do a runtime test with it.

I'd buy more Quarks, but I don't have much money, and I'm trying to save up for a Moddoo Triple.

I say we have each person who wants the runtimes on Lithiums/Nimhs donate 50 cents to the person that will run the test, so they are compensated for their time, and cost of the battery/batteries.

~Brian


----------



## TITANER (Oct 31, 2010)

bstrickler said:


> I'd love to get some runtime tests on the Quark line on Low, Medium, and High using Lithium/NiMh cells. I'd run it myself, but the only Quark I have now is my 123, and I use that beauty every day, so I can't really do a runtime test with it.
> 
> I'd buy more Quarks, but I don't have much money, and I'm trying to save up for a Moddoo Triple.
> 
> ...


 Wow,sounds good


----------



## wantsusa (Oct 31, 2010)

Look here : 4Sevens Flashlight Run Time Testimonials

As more test are done, they get updated as I find them/get told of them from CPF members.



bstrickler said:


> I'd love to get some runtime tests on the Quark line on Low, Medium, and High using Lithium/NiMh cells. I'd run it myself, but the only Quark I have now is my 123, and I use that beauty every day, so I can't really do a runtime test with it.
> 
> I'd buy more Quarks, but I don't have much money, and I'm trying to save up for a Moddoo Triple.
> 
> ...


----------



## amigafan2003 (Oct 31, 2010)

Quark AA XPE on SAFT 14500 still going strong @ 1297 hrs / 54 days.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 31, 2010)

wantsusa said:


> Look here : 4Sevens Flashlight Run Time Testimonials
> 
> As more test are done, they get updated as I find them/get told of them from CPF members.


 
Just wanted to say again what a GREAT job you've done with compiling this info, thanks!!!!


----------



## Darvis (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, Tuesday... since I have three or four quarks to play with; I'm going to kick off a low (as in not moonlight) runtime test. I'll pit my last lithium primary against the 2xAA with alkalines and a 1x123 and see what they bring. Will keep this thread going while the SAFT continues on_ annnddd_ that should round out our quark results.


----------



## Xak (Nov 1, 2010)

Fantastic. I'm interested in a QAA with 14500, lithium AA, and alkaline AA on low. I'm sure your lights, batteries and time are limited, though.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 24, 2011)

Darvis said:


> For me, the killer combo is the single AA with a spare 1x123 body, tactical UI and flat tail cap... run on anything from a AAA on up, super compact, lightweight... killer runtime. Sweet.



I guess what we REALLY need is a 17500 tube for the Quark. Or heck, use the 18650 one and a series of spacers and put any common cell into the light.

AA, AAA, CR123, RCR123, 18650, CR2...

...I bet a silver oxide hearing aid battery would fire up Moonlight mode for a few hours.


----------



## yifu (Oct 24, 2011)

Really impressed with the runtimes. Now i just need to be stuck in a cave/mine for a couple of weeks to make use of this  (not really)


----------

